# What magazine is better?



## BeeFenHauZer (Sep 8, 2005)

*What magazine is better?*​
FAMA00.00%Aquarium Fish Magazine5100.00%


----------



## BeeFenHauZer (Sep 8, 2005)

I am thinking of getting a subscription but want to know which is better?

I do enjoy reading more about cichlids so which one usually has more about cichlids?


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

They're both owned by the same corporation, Bow Tie...so in many ways they can be very similar although FAMA tends to be more technical. I suscribe to Aquarium Fish but not FAMA (that one I pick up at my local bookstore if it's interesting). Another good mag I suscribe to is Tropical Fish Hobbyist. In fact if I could only get one mag, it would be TFH. They tend to have a bit more on cichlids but still have enough on salt and other fish to keep me interested. I know there is a mag called Cichlid News but I have only seen that at _one_ of my fav fish stores (it was kinda pricey too like $6 or $7 an issue), and I think that comes out like every other month or so.

HTH


----------



## Fishyfan (Dec 29, 2005)

I suscribe to Aquarium Fish magazine and i've found a few mistakes when they talk about cichlids.

One of their mistakes in the latest issue:

It shows a pic of a holding Metriaclima estherae and directly below it says:
"To be in the best health, fish should have their preferred water conditions. *Malawi cichlids, such as Pseudotropheus zebra, like softer water with a low pH.*"


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

Have you seen this?

www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/category_ ... ort=rating

We hope more people can particpate!


----------

